# Looking for learning partners - European Portuguese!



## ahaserendipity (May 31, 2017)

*** Looking for learning partners! My husband and I have been working with a great European Portuguese tutor (based in Braga and online). We would now like to form a small group to enhance our learning experience with others and to work in a structured A1/A2 environment. For a small group (4-5 people, including us), we can work with Ricardo for 50€ / per person / per month. He will take our group from the start of A1 and work with us through A2 preparation, which we can be ready for by late Spring next year if we begin in September. Ricardo will provide 2 online learning sessions per week and ongoing support to the group through WhatsApp. Ricardo has extensive experience teaching European Portuguese to non-native speakers, as well as being academically trained in teaching European Portuguese. He has a wonderful, patient style and wants expats to expand their appreciation of Portuguese culture through language learning. If interested, please PM me! We are looking for 2-3 others maximum!

Learn more about Ricardo Costa here:
https://www.facebook.com/pg/vivaemportugues/about/?ref=page_internal


----------

